# Unsupportive partners?



## Orangehope (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi all,

I just wondered if I was alone in this situation really.

I am sure you all agree that is journey is emotionally and mentally tough - in particular the 2ww!!

My partner doesn't ever seem to understand if I am struggling. I do say I am finding it tough sometimes and all is good for a day and then it's like we never even had the conversation.

Today I was moaned at for not cuddling up on the sofa ( I was too busy googling pregnancy signs as we all do!), then went to bed and I was refused a cuddle because apparently "now I know what it feels like to feel unloved". I know this sounds pathetic but I am frustrated because I am a very affectionate person, but tonight I have so much going on in my head - surely I can be allowed to have one off day/night.

I know it's hard for partners to understand as they don't have the same experience but after months of explaining and trying to say how I feel, I can't believe I am still in the same position. I am currently 10 dpo so, it's getting close and I am resisting taking a test but it would be nice to have some understanding from the person I am meant to be sharing this journey with, instead I feel isolated and lonely.

Anyone else have similar issues?


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

I think many couples experience the same. 

My partner won't reallu speak about the process at all, it does frustrate me but then I put myself in her shoes and realise how scared she is.

I'm a googler and now make a big effort to put my iPad down and give attention to my partner as I do need her support. 

I don't think you partners way of dealing with situation was good, very passive aggressive. I'd take some time when you are both calm and relaxed to explain your feelimgs


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

I agree with mrsww time to put the iPad down and cuddle up to your partner. 
I think it's easy for the other half to feel isolated and excluded if we are not too careful, there is only so much emotional support we can get from technology 

In a way although maybe not the best way to handle it, his reaction does at least tell you he loves you and fancies you and that can't be bad!?


----------

